# Introducing 6 New Beauties



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

These babies will be joining us soon for our breeding program, we are so amazed at our gorgeous new ones. We will be driving to pick up all our new babies in a few weeks time 

Sooleawa - Silver Lilac Uber Pinto









Acadian - Alg. Dark Grey Blaze Pinto with Patch eye









File (pronounced Fee-Lay) - He has 3 color banded quills so we are still trying to work out his color and pattern.









Noelani - Alg. Chocolate Snowflake (Chocolate Chip)









Peninah Rose - Reverse Pinto









Ricochet - Color to still be decided (4 week old) Uber Pinto


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so beautiful! You are going to have so many amazing little babies running around! I'm very excited for you.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

They are all so very cute!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice. Rose looks familiar???


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Acadian is soooo cute <3
Theyre all amazingly adorable!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

They are all stunning, congratulations on the new additions to your herd


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Very nice. Rose looks familiar???


Hehe, yes she would. Peninah Rose is Toffee's (Mystique's) sister


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, can't wait to bring them all home with me!!!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Well Toffee has a wonderful personality. I am sure all your little additions will make you very happy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

your hogs never cease to stun me <3


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

They are all so adorable, congrats <3 Rose is definitely my fave!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous and love the names  Was File named after the seasoning? A lot of people use that seasoning here for Gumbo when Okra is out of season


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

They are so cute, I want to kiss them


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such absolutely beautiful babies! Of course, one is from the infamous Larry!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooo jealous.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! How very lucky you are! Sooleawa in particular (to me) is just stunning!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little late in saying this, but all of the new babies are gorgeous!! I must also say that Ricochet is my favorite, even though I love them all!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Tie-dyed  I love them all hehe


----------

